# What I just got from the devil site.....



## eurovw89 (Dec 31, 2008)

This site is draining the hell out of my funds...lol


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Excellent colletiong of smokes and a fine cutter also!


----------



## eurovw89 (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks....just getting into smoking.....about a 1-2yrs now, but I probably have a years supply now...lol I had the Palio cutter, loved, but missed placed it or 5 fingers picked it up or something....so I needed a new one. lol


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great looking score! :tu


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've got a few Xikars - including one that lives in my tackle box. They're great cutters. 

That CAO Criollo looks good. Haven't had one of those in a while.


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice pickups! They call it the devil's site for a reason. lol

Btw, a little off topic here, is your xikar cutter smooth on both sides when you close it? I just got mine in and one side is a little sticky.


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

Cbid wants us all to be poor.


----------



## eurovw89 (Dec 31, 2008)

Arrows said:


> Nice pickups! They call it the devil's site for a reason. lol
> 
> Btw, a little off topic here, is your xikar cutter smooth on both sides when you close it? I just got mine in and one side is a little sticky.


Yes at first mine was....but now i play with it alot  it is freeing up a little....my left side was stick'n a bit


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

The one in my tackle box sticks but it's been through hell and is missing the plastic on one side.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Jeff, Now that a nice score!:thumb:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pick-ups from the devil site, enjoy!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice pickup! Your humi will be happy.


----------



## Icebergster (Feb 7, 2010)

The devil site? Im lost fellas......:ask:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Icebergster said:


> The devil site? Im lost fellas......:ask:


...Don't do it... get away...

SAVE YOURSELF WHILE YOU STILL CAN!!!

:bolt:


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Well worth the money spent. Enjoy these and buy more !!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Icebergster said:


> The devil site? Im lost fellas......:ask:


www.cigarbid.com = The Devil Site, cbid, the site that drains all extra money and leaves you with stacks of packages you have to explain to your wife. (I use the word "extra" loosly, some of you know what I'm talking about)


----------



## WannabeCigarAficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

I could see those in my collection


----------

